# Who has had a better series: Yao or Dirk?



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Both guys haven't played up to their potential. Yao has spent most of the series guarding wing players so his rebounding numbers have been affected. He's also been incredibly efficient considering he doesn't even play 30 mpg. If he can stay on the court for an extended period of time, we can start getting ready for Phoenix. However, we need to do a better job of spacing out his minutes as his performances from the FT line in the last 2 games suggest he's tired.

Dirk Nowitzki
43 mpg, 22.5 ppg, 8.0 rpg, 1.66 bpg, 35.0% FG, 

Yao Ming
29.5 mpg, 19.5 ppg, 7.33 rpg, 2.33 bpg, 68.8% FG

After all the talk about focusing our defense on Dirk, he has just been missing alot of relatively easy shots (especially for someone of his skillset). Yao on the other hand has only had 1 really bad game this series (game 6), and has done whatever he could with his touches so far in this series. He's been doubled more than Dirk, and Dallas certainly has a plan each game on how to slow him down. Unfortunately, he seems to have gone cold from the line but we'll have to hope to gets back to shooting 80%.

Defensively, both have played well although Dirk has done it with the refs and Yao has done it without the help of the refs. Yao may not be getting big minutes but he is allowing Deke to come off the bench, thereby giving the Rockets an extremely efficient tandem at the 5. Dirk on the other hand is getting 43 mpg and not producing anything close to what he should.

Your choice.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Why did you include Clarence Weatherspoon when the topic is about Yao & Dirk?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

FirstRocket said:


> Why did you include Clarence Weatherspoon when the topic is about Yao & Dirk?


How can I not include Clarence Weatherspoon? :angel:


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

I just voted for Spoon.. why?
Dirk and Yao suppose to Dominate the game, either one of them did that...
Spoon's job is to warm up the chairs for the starters, he's big enough to warm up two.. at the same time. :biggrin:


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Clarence Weatherspoon because he gets to watch this series and get paid to do it.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Jamez52637 said:


> I just voted for Spoon.. why?
> Dirk and Yao suppose to Dominate the game, either one of them did that...
> Spoon's job is to warm up the chairs for the starters, he's big enough to warm up two.. at the same time. :biggrin:


He will have to do a lot of running to warm the bench for both of them. Unless he can split his bottom. :biggrin:


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

FirstRocket said:


> He will have to do a lot of running to warm the bench for both of them. Unless he can split his bottom. :biggrin:


Do you see how big he is, he can cover two chairs with no problem... damn wish i was geting paid 5 mil for a front row seat and just watch


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Jamez52637 said:


> Do you see how big he is, he can cover two chairs with no problem... damn wish i was geting paid 5 mil for a front row seat and just watch


Maybe, we can share his seat. It will be more than enough for both of us.:banana:


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

Take away Floppy Nowitzki's free throws the refs are are rewarding him, than Ryan Bowen would be out performing him offensively! :dead:


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Well, Dirk has taken so many shots and made so few. His FG% is terrible.

Yao hasn't been dominant consistently, but his FG% is high, so he's not costing us posessions by bricking. It's also on low minutes.

Yet, we've had T-Mac guarding Dirk tight the whole series. This has tired him and it reall ycould be contributed to going ice cold in the 4th quarters of the 2 games we blew at home.

But Dirk was supposedly an MVP candidate. Yao wasn't. 

Dirk is getting a lot of points from ridiculous touch fouls on drives to baskets that nobody else in the league gets. Star maintenance?

I'd say Yao... but this game was really bad for him. I hope it leads to a breakout game 7.


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

It depends if Yao is being aggresive or not. DOnt really like Nowitzes game. Yao has to become Shaq, with the exception of the freethrow line. Yao needs to practice his freethrows. That is unacceptable from Yao.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

In raw performances, I'd say it's been very close, maybe tiny edge to Yao.

If you compare performances to expectations, Yao has been far better. He hasn't been as good as some thought he might, but he's had a large effect on the series. Meanwhile, Nowitzki was supposed to be on McGrady's level of impact and he's fallen *far* short of that. He hasn't even been in the same realm.


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

Minstrel said:


> In raw performances, I'd say it's been very close, maybe tiny edge to Yao.
> 
> If you compare performances to expectations, Yao has been far better. He hasn't been as good as some thought he might, but he's had a large effect on the series. Meanwhile, Nowitzki was supposed to be on McGrady's level of impact and he's fallen *far* short of that. He hasn't even been in the same realm.


True that, True that.
Go Rox, lets steal it in Dtown. I feel confident even though their fans are going to be really freaking loud. THat just motivates the ROx even more.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> Meanwhile, Nowitzki was supposed to be on McGrady's level of impact and he's fallen *far* short of that. He hasn't even been in the same realm.


that could be more of a reflection of Tmac...i mean he's doing what he does in the playoffs...

there's really only been 1 time were he wasn't the best player on the court in the playoffs (and this is going back to his days in Toronto)...and that was in 2002 against the Hornets...Baron Davis just out played him...

but to answer the question...its Yao..

Dirk is averaging 22 a game but it feels like 15ppg....Yao's points seem to have more of an impact even though his scoring has been the definition of "up and down"


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Jamez52637 said:


> Do you see how big he is, he can cover two chairs with no problem... damn wish i was geting paid 5 mil for a front row seat and just watch


 :rofl: :laugh:



Minstrel said:


> In raw performances, I'd say it's been very close, maybe tiny edge to Yao.
> 
> If you compare performances to expectations, Yao has been far better. He hasn't been as good as some thought he might, but he's had a large effect on the series. Meanwhile, Nowitzki was supposed to be on McGrady's level of impact and he's fallen far short of that. He hasn't even been in the same realm.


Exactly!


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Yao for cheering his team-mates on in 4th quarter not realizing he was benched for the whole 4th quarter.*:biggrin:


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

FirstRocket said:


> *Yao for cheering his team-mates on in 4th quarter not realizing he was benched for the whole 4th quarter.*:biggrin:


He doesn't care. He just wants to win. He'd happily sit on the bench all game if JVG told him it was the right thing to do.


----------



## mav78 (Apr 20, 2005)

> Defensively, both have played well although Dirk has done it with the refs and Yao has done it without the help of the refs.


Homerism at its best..... You gotta accept the fact that Meow Ming has escaped this series with too many of the moving screens

If the NBA had addedd "moving screens" to the defensive stat.... Meow Ming would be the playoff leader :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I think Yao has easily had the better series. Dirk is shooting a terrible percentage, while playing a lot of minutes. Yao is shooting at an excellent percentage, but has not been able to stay on the court for long. He has dominated two games. I don't think one poor showing can ruin his entire series. Both have played some decent defense, though Yao has been worse than I'd expected in this respect, and Dirk has been better than expected.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Game, set, match Yao Ming. 

Small compensation for us.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

MRC - Do you want me to close the poll?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> MRC - Do you want me to close the poll?


Not really. I want the new users to vote on this throughout the summer and then I shall bump it next year when Dirk is being considered for MVP.

Ahh... the small victories. That's what life is really about.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Not really. I want the new users to vote on this throughout the summer and then I shall bump it next year when Dirk is being considered for MVP.
> 
> Ahh... the small victories. That's what life is really about.


:rofl:

Actually, I misunderstood the poll. I thought you had started this as a prediction, not as an analysis.


----------

